# Steaming Tips?



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

I've had my Silvia v4/5 for a couple of days now and have had a couple of great espressos but Im having a bit of trouble getting milk texturing right. I seem to either get a too much foam that settles just on the top or I make a really milky coffee with little to no foam.

I currently keep my pitcher in the freezer and always fill it with cold milk up to the halfway point.

Has anyone got any tips on using the Silvia to create microfoam? I didn't expect it to be able to steam as fast as it does









Any pointers would really help


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Someone maybe more qualified to answer this, but my friend has a Silvia and I've had a play with it a few times. Purge the steam wand well; Then open the steam knob fully, keep the steam tip at the top for 3 seconds or so, and then sink it, making sure there is a vortex. Good luck!


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

josh18t said:


> I've had my Silvia v4/5 for a couple of days now and have had a couple of great espressos but Im having a bit of trouble getting milk texturing right. I seem to either get a too much foam that settles just on the top or I make a really milky coffee with little to no foam.
> 
> I currently keep my pitcher in the freezer and always fill it with cold milk up to the halfway point.
> 
> ...


Steam button on, fill the jug to 1/3, purge the wand until just steam coming out.

Position the steam wand in the spout, so you can control the position in the jug easily.

place the tip under the surface half way between the centre & the rim of the jug, on the line that is either 9 o clock or 3 o clock from the spout,

play around with the position till you get a whirlpool, this is what incorporates the foam, you need to get some air in there first tho...

You get the air in during the first few seconds, by dropping the jug, millimetre at a time, till you hear a little scratching, tearing sound... Then raising the juga again to incorporate How much air you introduce depends on if you are making latte

Or cappuccino for 1,2,6 people etc...


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks guys.

I've had a lot of goes over the weekend and got it right finally. I'm still not fully consistent with it but I found that switching to a smaller pitcher helped (and saved milk). Resting the wand in the spout also really helped.

I found that this seemed to work for me:

Fill the pitcher to just under where the spout starts.

Purge the steam wand.

Rest the tip below the surface and open up the steamer.

Bring the pitcher down slightly so the chirping starts.

As soon as the pitcher starts to feel slightly warm I lower the tip further into the milk to start the whirlpool.

Keeping my hand on the bottom of the pitcher wait until it get too hot to hold.

It happens really fast so and I have still had a few failed attempts but I might start playing around with not opening the steamer fully to see if it works better for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Freeing the pitcher isnt really needed , once you get the technique down then its a waste of time and effort on your part

Its got more steam power then some other machines , but in the world of steam monsters it's pretty tame .... so

You dont need " more time " by using a cold/frozen pitcher , just practice , practice ....


----------



## Vimfuego (May 1, 2014)

Do people really open the steam valve to full? I've had my Silvia for a couple of years and get great microfoam by just opening a turn or so. I've tried opening it full and it creates a right mess, milk everywhere


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vimfuego said:


> Do people really open the steam valve to full? I've had my Silvia for a couple of years and get great microfoam by just opening a turn or so. I've tried opening it full and it creates a right mess, milk everywhere


I used to open the valve all the way . There are more powerful steaming machines than a Silvia . It's just a matter of practice and technique


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Vimfuego said:


> Do people really open the steam valve to full? I've had my Silvia for a couple of years and get great microfoam by just opening a turn or so. I've tried opening it full and it creates a right mess, milk everywhere


Purge the wand first, open smoothly to full... (One half rotation of the steam knob should open fully though)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

what milk are you using ?

I believe that full fat is considered the easiest to get microfoam with.

Also for what its worth I dont fully open my steam valve on my gaggia classic when i steam my milk


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Vimfuego said:


> Do people really open the steam valve to full? I've had my Silvia for a couple of years and get great microfoam by just opening a turn or so. I've tried opening it full and it creates a right mess, milk everywhere


It would have been helpful of me to mention that milk going everywhere is normally the wand in the wrong spot, not creating an eddy, but just blasting it up the back of the jug.


----------



## adrian522 (Jun 15, 2016)

I think it really helps to use fresh milk rather than a few days old. Full fat, and certain brands I find better than others. Organic version I find tends to work well.


----------

